# Does Size Matter



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
After being pleasantly suprised how nice the 30' Sightseer is to drive I would ask your opinion as to the pitfalls of driving,using, and sighting a larger RV.
It is very easy to convince yourself that it is only another 24 inches and then maybe just another 12 inches, at what point do you think RV,s become a problem.
Regards
Tel


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

tel999 said:


> at what point do you think RV,s become a problem.
> Regards
> Tel


When the CC 'Green shirts' shout at you for ploughing up the green stuff :wink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

tel999 said:


> at what point do you think RV,s become a problem.
> Regards
> Tel


When you have to ring up for a taxi to go to bed. 8)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> When you have to ring up for a taxi to go to bed. 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ...


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Met an RVer the other week his rig was about 32', asked him the same question. Replied that he drives all over Ireland down all our little lanes and the only problem he comes across is not other lorrys but young bucks in their Honda sports cars ripping up the tarmac. He reckoned if an oil delivery lorry can get there so can he. When I said what about the length, his reply was if the front end fits the rest follows, this guy was 71year. Whats more him and her go over to Moroco every other year on there own, not bad a.
Wobby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

On a more serious note, yes, size does matter when it comes to sites, some have very tight access and or small pitches which limits the length, especially so in Spain but have rarely had any problems in France or Germany, Morocco is no problem.. 
As a rule of thumb, anything under 30ft should have no real problems, ours is 36ft and we pull a 12 ft trailer.. so unless we know the site or it's been recommended I prefer to call and check, getting stuck, with no where to turn is to say the least a nightmare.. and it has happened. :roll:


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Ours is just over 30' and we have got into some very tight spaces with care, but always check ahead. The width really is the problem i.e all the sticky out bits. We have been on some "normal" pitches without any problems so you just have to mention what you are when you book or phone ahead. 8O  

dangerous


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sometimes it really does. But it adds to the fun.

This is a photo I took of my hubby on top on my brothers Safari Cheetah.
He is cutting the branches off a tree so that my brother could get into the spot that he had been allocated on a site in France  

The whole site were watching the fun of us all telling him to go back, forward, back, over a bit, stop, and so on.  

When he did get it in the spot they all clapped and cheered. :lol: 

Anita


----------

